# Multicolored Miniature and Toy Breeders for Show



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I have always been interested in the multicolored poodles, but have seen so many not so nice ones of the smaller varieties. Seems like its easier to find nice ones in the spoo size. I have always liked the black and red phantoms, but recently I saw a blue and white tuxedo spoo and fell in love. I never really cared for the partis (no offense intended parti lovers) ESP the ones with ticking. Don't know why. I guess the phantoms have a set pattern per se solid lines and symmetry to the pattern attract me. Same with the tuxedo.. I love a solid colored face and head if possible, but hey I could get used to a phantom face lol. Some partis are nice if they have no ticking and the pattern is somewhat symmetrical. I find it difficult to find any nice multicolored minis or toys that health test and show. I mean dogs that if they were a solid color could be competitive in the akc ring. I can't get one now but would like to get pointed in the right direction for a future pup. The only promising one I found is Y Not poodles. I show in akc and what can I say I love a beautiful dog I can show. No worries i have also shown in UKC.. Any other recommendations? Do you find a difference in temperament and personality between certain patterns like there can be in diff solid colors? I would prefer a blue and white tuxedo or even black or silver and white. Out of the phantoms I think the black and red are the prettiest.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm curious about this too, I groomed a phantom (black and tan, not really red although I guess that would be the technical term for that color...she had faded a lot.) spoo the other day and thought her coloring was really pretty. Conformation wise she was not pretty at all though. If I were to get a phantom, I would want a small spoo/large mini size...my next poodle needs to fit into the large poodle class at grooming competitions.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

My breeder of Echo is in Florida. Echo is a Black & Tan phantom.. If you have FB then look up Yvonne Aitken. She does competition grooming with her dogs & you can see all her wins on her FB page. 1 sire that is an OT but does throw some in size Toys. She has 2 females that are white. She has thrown solids as well as phantoms. The phantoms of course show UKC. Both of Echos parents have UCK champions. She is expecting 1 more litter this month & then she doesn't plan on feeding again for at least a year. Echos older sister that I think is a blue & tan phantom just had a litter but I think that girl is in Michigan. I do know the breeder kept a solid cream to show. Echo is the only Poodle or dog for that matter of mine that retrieves anything. I fell in love with all her dogs old & young. Almost. Brought home Echos Blue sistet.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

3dogs: I love, love love Echo's coloring. Very showy!!!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

This guy is a breeder we met at a show up here in Ontario. The Standard is one of ours. I don't remember who he is but some of the S ON people may know.

Mostly . . . I'm just showing off my favourite pic of Phantoms. They're some pretty dogs, eh?  

Best of luck in your search!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm an admirer of Echo. How big is he now?


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Echo is currently 9 1/2" tall. She has grown 1.25" in5wks. I hope she has stopped her growth spurt. Now 6 months old, I have not weighed her this month. I saw 2 of her littermates a smaller black & a blue that might go oversized. She is out of solid colored parents. Sire side is Creekvue, Baliwick, Excel in the immediate 4 generations.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Countryboy you have a beautiful spoo

3dogs are you talking about Vontarr poodles? I saw her site but there wasn't a lot of pix or info.. So I just kept on moving.. I wish she updated her site more lol. Echo is adorable! I'll keep her in mind for the future. It may be a few years before I would be able to get one..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Yes, that is her site & no there is only the raw basics there. She has her grooming site "a dogs domain" mobile groomer in Jacksonville Florida. Her Facebook page has lots of pictures of pups & wins. You have to understand that I would call her a good hobby breeder. She has her own grooming business, teaches grooming classes in Jacksonville Florida, has a family, competes in grooming competitions at the highest level & has points towards Groom Team USA, shows UKC & her Daughter in Jrs @ AKC, as well as the occasional planned litter. 1 male, 2 females & maybe 1 litter in a year. One does not have the time to sit down & update a webpage when most of us now go to Facebook. Check her out but you are NOT going to find tons of litters & breeding dogs with a cute website. 

You can also check ot Shiann Poodles in Myrtle Beach SC. She breeds solids AKC & UKC Toys & Minis. She did have a black & red phantom on her website. Her website though is updated & couldn't find that pup on it the other day. If you like Sherfame Poodles that is where many of her dogs are from.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

So I made a mistake- Echo has only grown a 1/4" in 4 wks & 3 oz. She now weighs in at 5.6 lbs & stands 9 1/2 " tall. I guess she had her growth spurt from 4-5 months of age where she grew 1" & 1.3 lbs. Echo has slowed down growth wise.


----------



## Bobby Bear (Mar 1, 2010)

I love phantoms...this is Bobby, a miniature 15.5" in height


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

3dogs said:


> Yes, that is her site & no there is only the raw basics there. She has her grooming site "a dogs domain" mobile groomer in Jacksonville Florida. Her Facebook page has lots of pictures of pups & wins. You have to understand that I would call her a good hobby breeder. She has her own grooming business, teaches grooming classes in Jacksonville Florida, has a family, competes in grooming competitions at the highest level & has points towards Groom Team USA, shows UKC & her Daughter in Jrs @ AKC, as well as the occasional planned litter. 1 male, 2 females & maybe 1 litter in a year. One does not have the time to sit down & update a webpage when most of us now go to Facebook. Check her out but you are NOT going to find tons of litters & breeding dogs with a cute website.
> 
> You can also check ot Shiann Poodles in Myrtle Beach SC. She breeds solids AKC & UKC Toys & Minis. She did have a black & red phantom on her website. Her website though is updated & couldn't find that pup on it the other day. If you like Sherfame Poodles that is where many of her dogs are from.


I have heard of Sherfame but never saw any pix. I'll take a look at shianns. For me even a basic site with a few samples of dogs and their names (so I can look them up) is a good start. It allows me to see if I like what they got before I waste anyone's time. Trust me nice websites are not a huge thing for me. Lol I would have checked out her grooming site and Facebook page if there was a link. Thanks for letting me know to look at those it did help a lot. On her site couldn't tell how nice her phantom was but I could definitely tell on her Facebook page. I'll keep her in mind for a future pup. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Bobby Bear said:


> I love phantoms...this is Bobby, a miniature 15.5" in height


Pretty baby!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

3dogs said:


> My breeder of Echo is in Florida. Echo is a Black & Tan phantom.. If you have FB then look up Yvonne Aitken. She does competition grooming with her dogs & you can see all her wins on her FB page. 1 sire that is an OT but does throw some in size Toys. She has 2 females that are white. She has thrown solids as well as phantoms. The phantoms of course show UKC. Both of Echos parents have UCK champions. She is expecting 1 more litter this month & then she doesn't plan on feeding again for at least a year. Echos older sister that I think is a blue & tan phantom just had a litter but I think that girl is in Michigan. I do know the breeder kept a solid cream to show. Echo is the only Poodle or dog for that matter of mine that retrieves anything. I fell in love with all her dogs old & young. Almost. Brought home Echos Blue sistet.


3dogs, I'm just picking on you for fun, BUT, is there a way I could learn how to do this - my dogs are eating me out of house and home, this would be an awesome moneysaver.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh the joys if technology.


----------

